# Scirocco Photos



## psyco69 (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*

amazing


----------



## Jetronic (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*

Beautiful car!
Details, please!


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

looks gooooooooood


----------



## Tampavw (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*

you only need the rear and you’re set. That is my choice of body kit
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4150899
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by Tampavw at 4:22 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (Tampavw)*

I dont like the rear at all of the rieger. I dont think the guy is on this fourm though did see his original posting like a week ago. Defintley give it my http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (wgriffiths2000)*

Details from the othere fourm.
Finally got my baby back - Rieger front bumper with A8 grille - Rieger side skirts - Smooth coded rubbing strips - Black diffuser - Tinted rear lights - Coded engine cover - Eibach pro kit - 19" BBS CH black editions - Full bespoke jetex system 3" downpipe, high flow cat, Centre pipe and stainless custom made back box, Carbon air intake, Filter with ali neck, Stage 2 remap, recalibrated traction control, Evo dump valve, Piper cross breather, we think its circa 280 bhp could be more will see when put on the roller


----------



## HardIce2447 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (wgriffiths2000)*

very cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psyco69 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*

I actually quite enjoyed that - bloody marvelous!


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

WOW nice shots!


----------



## psyco69 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*

mean


----------



## BEAThoven (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (VrstewartW)*

******* hot


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (BEAThoven)*

OMG!! more more of the white


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (The Norseman)*

im upset they are not bringing this car to the US. I saw it in france and the car looks way better in person.


----------



## BEAThoven (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (steaguejr)*

http://www.abload.de/img/dsc004834csd.jpg


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psyco69* »_

























WOW, more? Bigger preferably?


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*

Sex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psyco69 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*

love the car


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*

Wow, that Viper Green really pops when photographed properly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mike


----------



## nowdubnvr6 (Apr 25, 2006)

second pic right click set as background


----------



## psyco69 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*

you want more????


----------



## Eskild (Feb 3, 2009)

My scirooco
http://i314.photobucket.com/al...4.jpg
http://i314.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg


----------



## wigit (Mar 27, 2009)

The white car at the top is by Niche Conversions and details of the build etc are here as the owner is a member
http://www.sciroccocentral.co....ished

Eskild what are the wheels on your car as they look stunning and best set i've seen on a rising blue


----------



## psyco69 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*


----------



## mikeeb777 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*








AMAZING !!!!!!!!!!!!! beautiful car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BEAThoven (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Eskild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eskild* »_My scirooco
http://i314.photobucket.com/al...4.jpg
http://i314.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg

pleeeeeeeas... more pics


----------



## psyco69 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*


----------



## Jbird5422 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*

Where could a man find those wheels?


----------



## onehotcorrado (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*

Like the front end but the back end looks way too much like an early 90's Honda Civic Hatchback in the pics. Hopefully it looks better in person.


















_Modified by onehotcorrado at 7:40 AM 5-1-2009_


----------



## BEAThoven (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (Jbird5422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jbird5422* »_Where could a man find those wheels?

http://www.eta-beta.de/shop/et....html


----------



## psyco69 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*


----------



## davidaight (Apr 13, 2009)

This has gotto me my favourite. Scirocco on 20s
http://www.scirocconet.co.uk/f...t=816


----------



## McMerc (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*

Your picture made me want to have a scirocco! Too bad VW will nto bring it to the other side of the pond


----------



## davidaight (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (McMerc)*

There is a photo competition here for the scirocco. Amazing shots ideal for your desktop
http://www.scirocconet.co.uk/f...6e355


----------



## psyco69 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (McMerc)*


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The red looks awesome. So much better than it used to be.
















http://www.street-worx.com/ind...mid=1


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (The Norseman)*

This car is REALLY hot! Do want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psyco69 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (skyline513)*


----------



## davidaight (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow the lasts pics look good. Nice and clean too the red really shows it true color.


----------



## SpawnoftheED (Jun 10, 2009)

Still so pissed these are not coming to America. They look so legit.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (SpawnoftheED)*

Yeah it's BS. Hence my STI. F*ck VWoA. Tired of waiting while they get their jollies off chasing Toyota Camrys.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (djdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djdub* »_Yeah it's BS. Hence my STI. F*ck VWoA. Tired of waiting while they get their jollies off chasing Toyota Camrys.

You said it brotha!.................................


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (djdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djdub* »_Yeah it's BS. Hence my STI. F*ck VWoA. Tired of waiting while they get their jollies off chasing Toyota Camrys.


----------



## ekkoj (Oct 1, 2005)

I'll Play. Took this the other day


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ekkoy stop teasing!!
this cant be the only pic you took that day??!!


----------



## ekkoj (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*

Haha, no, I took about 300 that day.. to bad I'm not a better photographer seeing as only about 20-30 is worth showing

































A couple more here: http://blog.naess.net/?p=393


----------



## psyco69 (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## psyco69 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*


----------



## Cabby2.0t (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*

no scirroco for usa?


----------



## kingof 93 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (onehotcorrado)*

onehotcorrado do not evvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ever ever ever compare those ugly ass r icer civics to vws again
wut r u thinking


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psyco69* »_















































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BEAThoven (Apr 21, 2008)

BEAThoven goes Scirocco


----------



## Romeo1904 (Mar 6, 2009)

that's hot :-o


----------



## d.florida16V (Aug 9, 2009)

hmmm, looks like what the gti should look like. Not too excited with it. it looks too big. Where are some pictures that show it in scale with another car or a human (is it tooo tall like the current mkV?) Does this new scirocco weigh over 3,000 lbs? toooo heavy... I would probably prefer the Polo, but we don't get that either.


----------



## perineum (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psyco69* »_

















































I can't put my finger on it, what exactly was done to the headlights...more info?


----------



## BEAThoven (Apr 21, 2008)

here... the complete "story"
http://www.vau-max.de/autoderw...d=806


----------



## VR6 Paulie (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (perineum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *perineum* »_
I can't put my finger on it, what exactly was done to the headlights...more info?

they are audi headlights


----------



## BEAThoven (Apr 21, 2008)

right... audi R8!
next step would be "4Motion" and "R32(T)"!


----------



## mpci (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (BEAThoven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BEAThoven* »_next step would be a car crusher, have all the molds destroyed & have all the designs destroyed so this Honda wannabe will never be made again.

Fixed


----------



## BEAThoven (Apr 21, 2008)

lol


----------



## GR8CAR (Oct 8, 2001)

are the wheels on the green one the tiguan wheels?


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

Yes they are. Savannah 9x19 ET33.


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

Here's a few more of mine. Just mounted Porsche Cayenne Turbo calipers with 350 mm brake discs.


----------



## sox1_4eva (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Photos (psyco69)*

this is what the MKVI gti should have been period.


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (KaldBlod)*

Great pics from norway, please register on my site.........


----------



## mad max001 (Jun 28, 2009)

Some pics i took at a local carshow yesterday . Bad quality tho .


























_Modified by mad max001 at 2:41 AM 9-21-2009_


----------



## BEAThoven (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

Got to love BBS CK..


----------



## jaxmini (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (BEAThoven)*

Beathoven, This car is beautiful. What color is that?


----------



## BEAThoven (Apr 21, 2008)

it's called "dark maroon"


















_Modified by BEAThoven at 2:14 PM 9-24-2009_


----------



## ekkoj (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (mad max001)*









Hot!


----------

